# '10 Stepchild JibStick w/ Rome Targas



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

good to hear a stepchild review. i just got the 2010 everything sucks and can't wait to ride it! :thumbsup:


----------



## bunnyhillpro (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah I know when you hear so many people talking about lame brands like Lamar and rossignol you would think they would at least know what step child is. haha


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

i have the 09 Jibstick and besides graphics it's unchanged for this season. By far my favorite board in my quiver. I did a long review about it last season, and I was thinking about updating it 1+ season of riding.

Stepchild. Bigger hearts than brains...

ps. that rubber strip isn't just for shits and giggles. All good jib-specific boards have a softer material to help absorb rail landings. Compare that with the hard durometer (or none at all) for a backcountry board and you'll definitely notice a difference. It stops you from chattering off a rail right away, though to actually see it work you'd need a dope camera crew and some slow mo shots doing your thing on rails. 

Another thing that stands out to me is the weight of this board. It is so thin, so lightweight, so poppy... It's definitely not a K2 WWWnoodle, this thing takes commitment to your trick and rewards you with a smooth flex pattern and a nice pop from that press. 

Anyways, keep on keepin' on.


I can't wait for Joe Sexton Pro model. Will it just be a Jibstick with Struc-turn base and new (zombie fish monster) graphics? Or will it have different contruction and/or materials?


One thing is for sure: Stepchild stuck to making a beasty snowboard that can take anything you throw at it. They didn't overload it with internet-nerd tech and hype. They worked with their riders and ended up producing a board that is legendary.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Targas are killer bindings for sure, but not my first choice for a park binding.


----------

